# Targeting Pompano



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Are there any specific techniques someone can share for targeting pompano on the upper coast? They must be rare or expert bait thieves or we are doing something wrong because I have probably caught less than a dozen of them and I have been fishing in the surf 20+ years. We normally use those pompano rigs with small hooks and fish bites or shrimp but get whiting , pup drums and cats instead of the pomps.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Once you catch one there are usually more in the area.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Mole crabs(sand fleas) look for little "v" shape trails after a wave is pulling back out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty cool video, I just learned a little bit. Should answer any questions on catching some.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Healeyboy81 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing everything right with the small hook etc. The only time I caught one the water was beautiful! Emerald green. I'm gonna say since they're a "spillover" fish from the eastern gulf water clarity is a bigger factor for them. Caught her on the gulf side of the San Luis pass bridge on live shrimp btw.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I've caught them in good numbers and size off gorda few times a year in spring and fall we get the right water color, temp, etc. 1/0-3/0 circles, 20-30# fluorocarbon, 2 or 3 hooks per leader. I put a colored bead above the hook and sometimes a fish bite. Most importantly use fresh shrimp, as in still has all its legs, wiskers, head, no black. The best upper coast pomp days I've had I bought live shrimp. Cast into 2nd gut. Shouldn't be too much longer before one of those windows come into play...if I'm off work I'll be pompano fishing. I've caught many big ones offshore in the kayak as well, same tactics for bait and they like small squid like jigs. They taste delicious too. I'm ready for that window.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My experience is blue green water and very limited windows to caught them in Texas.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Best eating in fish in the nearshore. 
It seems you get lucky one day a bunch come by and if you have live shrimp you can catch a bunch. Live small ones are best, but they will hit peeled shrimp if it's very fresh and curled around a hook.
Small circle hook and light weight and long leader. There is usually a bunch within a few feet of where you catch one.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Good info. The sand flea stuff was cool too. So much going on in the surf and easily overlooked to untrained eye. If water clarity is a factor that would explain why since if its clear we are throwing artificial. Definitely going to try some fleas and shrimp when it clears . Are they out there in winter too?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I tried sand fleas but it was just too much work considering once likely the Pomps were not there anyway.

Looks like Jan-Feb they may show up

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=471312


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

I never really targeted them, but have caught a few over the years in the surf using live/Fresh dead shrimp. I want to say I've caught them during spring thru fall. They are supposed to be really good eating, one of these days I'll have to give it a shot. Either way good luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

iamatt said:


> Good info. The sand flea stuff was cool too.


Can you catch sand fleas on Galveston beach(es)?


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm sure, you might have to look for them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The first pomps I caught were at port a about 30 years ago.
Came home with a cooler full of trout and reds and three pomps.
My normally well behaved cats waited for their scraps below the table until I got to the pompanos then jumped on table clutched the pompanos in their claws.
I had to peel them off twice!
Then lock them house.
After I ate them I understood why. Without a doubt the best eating fish in the surf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Rarely find sand fleas around galveston. Days ive gotten them have been typically green water in spring or early summer with live shrimp and small hooks. GreatCatch the odd one on fresh dead or small plastics. Great fish, but tough to target specifically on the upper coast, at least in my opinion. More of a bonus fish.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> After I ate them I understood why. Without a doubt the best eating fish in the surf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 agreed, best fish out there hands down....you need green water, as they are sight feeders....orange (the color of the eggs of sand fleas) get them riled up....orange fishbites with fresh peeled dead....

you have to get out to the fish, they rarely run the first or even second gut...you have to get out on that third bar, and ideally past it to reach the pomps....we use 13' rods, with diawa sealine 30's and 4 oz lead....leader recommendations by others previously is the ticket....

last year was rough, I only managed a dozen in three outings....year before was awesome, Curmit and I caught 62 in one day.....three weeks later, KingKilla, Curmit, and Mickey caught 220 in about 4 hours....down here around corpus....

good to see you over here SS....is there any kind of fishing you HAVEN''T both done and excel at? LOL
snookered


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

How important are the colored beads above books and does one color better than the other.
I've caught some around SS and Sam's beach years ago.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Snookered I had the great luck to have a father who started me fishing in the boat when I was three years old.
He instilled in me a love for fishing that has been a life long blessing.
I fished the surf for trout and eating size reds often as a younger man.
I meet Bigfost and got to learn from him the way to fish the surf for bull reds which is my favorite surf fishing now.
My guide business keeps me away from the salt too much these days.
I do go when I get the chance, but reading the surf fishing board keeps me in touch.
Yall keep the fishing reports coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

